# It's over i have fat of obese



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

It's over for my fat face


----------



## Petsmart (Nov 23, 2021)

Autismspeaks.org


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

Petsmart said:


> Autismspeaks.org


my face is not obese?


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 23, 2021)

shave


----------



## Petsmart (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> my face is not obese?


This is obese


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> shave


its possible shave the fat?


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

Petsmart said:


> This is obese
> View attachment 1414585


i have 20% bodyfat is not obese?


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> its possible shave the fat?


moustache


----------



## Deleted member 14918 (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> its possible shave the fat?


yeah with knife


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> moustache


why doesn't it look good on me?


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

looksforlife said:


> yeah with knife


i try this


----------



## Cidre enjoyer (Nov 23, 2021)

you is not obese, is ok 
just a bit bloated


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

Future chad said:


> you is not obese, is ok
> just a bit bloated


yes today i cheat all day im very bloated i take lasix now. today not i cheat all month its over


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 23, 2021)

How big is your house?


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> How big is your house?


i only have bathroom i sleep in bathroom


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> i only have bathroom i sleep in bathroom


wtf why? show pics


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> moustache


better


----------



## Deleted member 15384 (Nov 23, 2021)

you are adorable


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> better


Very nice. Looking good.


----------



## Deleted member 15384 (Nov 23, 2021)

fffffefe


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> wtf why? show pics


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

fckthssht said:


> you are adorable


its over im beta adorable


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 23, 2021)

Where do you sleep?


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Where do you sleep?


in the bathtub


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> in the bathtub


seriously?


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> seriously?


they are doing works in my room it is falling down pieces of wall is the house is very old


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> they are doing works in my room it is falling down pieces of wall is the house is very old


Do you live alone


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

fckthssht said:


> fffffefe


what is fefe?


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

Wallenberg said:


> Do you live alone


with my mother


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> they are doing works in my room it is falling down pieces of wall is the house is very old


Do you live alone


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> in the bathtub


@gamma @n0rthface @Z3n @cloUder @germanlooks 
This cant be real


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> yes today i cheat all day im very bloated i take lasix now. today not i cheat all month its over


Just don’t eat shit bro, taking all this weight loss stuff is bad for u


----------



## gamma (Nov 23, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> @gamma @n0rthface @Z3n @cloUder @germanlooks
> This cant be real
> View attachment 1414632


>southern europe and balkans are first world countries


----------



## Prettyboy (Nov 23, 2021)




----------



## aBetterMii (Nov 23, 2021)

HOLY SHIT THE SCHIZO RAPIST SLEEPS IN THE BATHROOM THIS CANT BE REAL


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 23, 2021)

@badg96 can we get a tour of ur house?


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

Prettyboy said:


> View attachment 1414634


is it possible to be like this with 20 surgeries?or just being reborn?


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 23, 2021)

Fat of obese


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

uglymug said:


> Fat of obese


what is this?


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 23, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> @badg96 can we get a tour of ur house?


This


----------



## Deleted member 8244 (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> what is this?


You have it


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> @badg96 can we get a tour of ur house?


yes it is possible but I warn you that you will find many rats and cockroaches


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> yes it is possible but I warn you that you will find many rats and cockroaches


Please do it


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Please do it


ticket cost 10 euro


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> yes it is possible but I warn you that you will find many rats and cockroaches


just eat them


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> just eat them


I won't put on more weight than I already am. tomorrow i start water fasting


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> ticket cost 10 euro


I already know where you live, Bruno


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 23, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> I already know where you live, Bruno


We are inside your walls, Bruno.


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> I already know where you live, Bruno


Where ? you just know that in lisbon but lisbon is big


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Nov 23, 2021)

@badg96 has to be a government experiment


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> We are inside your walls, Bruno.


I will destroy all the walls and kill this parasite


----------



## Wallenberg (Nov 23, 2021)

Show us more pics of your house


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> I will destroy all the walls and kill this parasite


No Bruno please don't!


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> I will destroy all the walls and kill this parasite


We're inside your head, we're not real


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> No Bruno please don't!


i already start its over for buck


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 23, 2021)

He lives in a resident evil game


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 23, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> He lives in a resident evil game


in a real life Outlast asylum


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 23, 2021)

fat of obese​


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

Enfant terrible said:


> fat of obese​


its over for this fucked head. he have more fucked than im


----------



## Prettyboy (Nov 23, 2021)

Do you have windows on your house @badg96 ? You atleast have a kitchen right? Or do you cook in the bathtub?


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 23, 2021)

@badg96 show us the nastiest, filthiest, most disgusting part of your house


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 23, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> @badg96 show us the nastiest, filthiest, most disgusting part of your house


his asshole


----------



## gamma (Nov 23, 2021)

n0rthface said:


> He lives in a resident evil game





WontStopNorwooding said:


> in a real life Outlast asylum





buckchadley31 said:


> We're inside your head, we're not real


----------



## Enfant terrible (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> its over for this fucked head. he have more fucked than im


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> its over for this fucked head. he have more fucked than im


You're talking about me?


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> @badg96 show us the nastiest, filthiest, most disgusting part of your house


my toilet doesn't work


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 23, 2021)

gamma said:


> View attachment 1414641





n0rthface said:


> He lives in a resident evil game


Found @badg96 's manor


----------



## gamma (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> my toilet doesn't work


It's over


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> my toilet doesn't work


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> my toilet doesn't work


FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK 

IMAGINE THE SMELL


----------



## gamma (Nov 23, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUCK
> 
> IMAGINE THE SMELL


He eats in the bathroom too


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 23, 2021)

gamma said:


> He eats in the bathroom too


eats from the toilet bowl


----------



## Prettyboy (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> my toilet doesn't work


this fucking thread 
I havent laughed this much in weeks


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> my toilet doesn't work


I know it smell crazy up in there


----------



## gamma (Nov 23, 2021)

How this guy spent 2000€ in eyes filler and lives in a literal shithole?
Wtf man


----------



## buckchadley31 (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> my toilet doesn't work


Show us more please badg


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 23, 2021)

gamma said:


> How this guy spent 2000€ in eyes filler and lives in a literal shithole?
> Wtf man


he also had hair transplants


----------



## Prettyboy (Nov 23, 2021)

Prettyboy said:


> this fucking thread
> I havent laughed this much in weeks


Imagine being a girl in lisbon... you match with him on tinder , you set up a date just to discover what his house looks like


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

gamma said:


> How this guy spent 2000€ in eyes filler and lives in a literal shithole?
> Wtf man


I'd rather spend money on surgeries than at home I'd rather live in shit


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> he also had hair transplants


and already paid rhino. 5000euro


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Nov 23, 2021)

Prettyboy said:


> Imagine being a girl in lisbon... you match with him on tinder , you set up a date just to discover what his house looks like


hes gonna stuff her face in that shit filled toilet


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

my next surgery will be lefort 3


----------



## gamma (Nov 23, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> he also had hair transplants


A real looksmaxxer lifestyle

>don't pay rent
>sleep on the floor
>eat in the bathroom
>become bloated then take lasix

>save money for surgery


----------



## Kroker (Nov 23, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> he also had hair transplants


transplants? like more than 2? he isn't atleast 30 yet


----------



## Prettyboy (Nov 23, 2021)

How do you casually spend 5000 uros on rhino but live in a fucking bathtub in your bathrom what the fuck this must be a joke


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

Kroker said:


> transplants? like more than 2? he isn't atleast 30 yet


24 years old first it was shit


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

Prettyboy said:


> How do you casually spend 5000 uros on rhino but live in a fucking bathtub in your bathrom what the fuck this must be a joke


loan i pay in 5 years


----------



## Kroker (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> 24 years old first it was shit


youve got ballz Bruno ngl


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

Kroker said:


> youve got ballz Bruno ngl


why you think this?


----------



## Kroker (Nov 23, 2021)

what is your birthday? DD/MM/YY @badg96


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

Kroker said:


> what is your birthday? DD/MM/YY @badg96


22/12/96


----------



## .👽. (Nov 23, 2021)

this nigga really sleeps in the bathtub
i thought he was just playing a role but i think hes really autismmaxxed


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

Do you think it's worth bringing that black woman from the club to my house? she sure as hell wouldn't mind coming to this shithole. I'm not being racist


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> Do you think it's worth bringing that black woman from the club to my house? she sure as hell wouldn't mind coming to this shithole. I'm not being racist


Yea. Show her your broken toilet and your bed in the tub.


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Yea. Show her your broken toilet and your bed in the tub.


my bathtub is too comfortable for a fuck


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> my bathtub is too comfortable for a fuck


Where will you fuck then


----------



## Prettyboy (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> my bathtub is too comfortable for a fuck


record it and share it with the forum


----------



## badg96 (Nov 23, 2021)

me after eating a cockroach


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> me after eating a cockroach


Show us rats and cockroach


----------



## Prettyboy (Nov 23, 2021)

badg96 said:


> is it possible to be like this with 20 surgeries?or just being reborn?


mewing + nofap + makeup


----------



## Marsiere214 (Nov 23, 2021)

Prettyboy said:


> How do you casually spend 5000 uros on rhino but live in a fucking bathtub in your bathrom what the fuck this must be a joke


ur just jealous coz he mogs u


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Nov 27, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Beetlejuice (Nov 27, 2021)

Chadlite português


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Dec 4, 2021)

Iconic thread


----------



## noodlelover (Dec 4, 2021)

You were thinner just a little while ago. What happened?


----------



## Deleted member 15577 (Mar 7, 2022)

Fuaaaark legendary thread pin this bitch


----------



## Zeruel (Mar 16, 2022)

Haven’t caged this much in so long, i couldn’t breathe bro, i got George Floyded.


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 19, 2022)

B.


----------



## BigJimsWornOutTires (Jun 19, 2022)

badg96 said:


> in the bathtub


that's so fucked up. but i believe it. that makes it even more fucked up. sleeping in a tub—the o' Mexican way of living. ugh. and when baby parasites enter the picture, the moms make the dresser drawers into cribs. brutal. but Mexican moms enjoy going out dancing and partying. so they leave the little ones at home with no food. the kids eventually find the mop strings tasty and eat them. true stories.


----------



## Deleted member 15827 (Jun 19, 2022)

badg96 said:


> yes it is possible but I warn you that you will find many rats and cockroaches


@BearBoy he insect house mogs you


----------



## BearBoy (Jun 19, 2022)

RabidRosaries said:


> @BearBoy he insect house mogs you


He only has cockroaches and rats, meanwhile i have all kinds of shit. Its like france full of whites, niggers, curries, sandniggers.


----------



## n0𝖗𝖙𝖍 (Jun 19, 2022)

BigJimsWornOutTires said:


> that's so fucked up. but i believe it. that makes it even more fucked up. sleeping in a tub—the o' Mexican way of living. ugh. and when baby parasites enter the picture, the moms make the dresser drawers into cribs. brutal. but Mexican moms enjoy going out dancing and partying. so they leave the little ones at home with no food. the kids eventually find the mop strings tasty and eat them. true stories.


I imagine you as a homicide detective who is retelling his the things he saw on the job, true story.


----------



## Marsiere214 (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## cvzvvc (Jul 14, 2022)

One of the best threads I've ever read on here


----------



## Wallenberg (Aug 30, 2022)

gamma said:


> How this guy spent 2000€ in eyes filler and lives in a literal shithole?
> Wtf man


----------

